# My wife's company is hiring a driver...



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife is looking for a full time driver to deliver and set up medical supplies and equipment. This job does not require a CDL but it does require a squeaky clean record. If you have any thing that will show up on your record you will not be considered. They start with a drivers license screening and if you pass that the top applicants will have to do a finger print back ground check. 

In addition to driving you will be responsible for maintaining a small warehouse, keeping inventory, assisting customers in the show room as needed, setting up equipment in customers houses, maintaining equipment and ordering supplies through a computer program. There is on-call work that is shared with drivers from the Crestview, Ft. Walton Beach, and Defuniak. Also you will have to take orders from a very demanding woman.... believe me I am married to her... If you are interested send your resume to [email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## NativeFla454 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Sig,
Did your wife hire a driver yet? I'm buying a house in the area so I'm looking into the job market. I'm more than qualified as far as background and experience and you can't get any more "squeaky clean" than my record (Retired civil service). I don't want to invest any time, or waste hers, if she's already hired someone.

Thanks


----------

